# Anyone else just not impressed with the new generation of consoles? (Rant)



## supernintendo128 (Nov 16, 2020)

Everytime I see talk of the PS5 or the Xbox Series X/S and their fancy new 4k ray-traced 60fps graphics, all I feel is "meh."

I remember when a new console generation was exciting. I remember being amazed at how the Wii U had HD graphics or how sleek and sophisticated the PS4 and its UI looked or just laughing at how Microsoft was putting gamers second with the Xbox One.

Now I just look at the PS5 and lament how it looks like a goddamn wi-fi router or how the Xbox Series X looks like a refrigerator. The last console I was excited for was the Nintendo Switch (which to me was always a "next-gen console"), and even still, Breath of the Wild actually didn't impress me until I actually bought it. Am I getting old? Has PC gaming desensitized me to next-gen graphics!? WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!?!?

Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 16, 2020)

Well if you're a PC gamer I can see why "next-gen" isn't that exciting.  Sony and Microsoft are somehow making their consoles worse each generation, removing features like web browsers, or not having even a single exclusive title to warrant owning the machine.  PC gets every Xbox game. It's as if Microsoft is trying to water down the console space and dissolve the idea of owning any specific machine while also trying to sell said specific machines, it's a confusing tactic. 

I'm waiting to see if the ray-tracing capabilities of the consoles are even up to the task, I read somewhere that they perform similarly to the lowest end RTX card currently available, the 2070 Super.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2020)

There is very little innovation in this next generation, and the advances in graphics are beginning to reach diminishing returns, they're not huge leaps any more, just a general "improvement". The new generation is just same old same old, but _slightly prettier_.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 16, 2020)

It's the "about time" generation.  3D games running at 30 FPS or less never should have been considered acceptable to begin with.  Would be even better if next-gen consoles supported 1440p @ 144 FPS, but I'll take what progress I can get.  Spider-Man and God of War can finally be played the way they were meant to be.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Nov 16, 2020)

Publishers need to focus more on FPS than resolution/graphics; things already looked pretty damn great on the PS4, but being locked to 30 FPS instead of 60+...that's just ridiculous.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

Tomobobo said:


> Well if you're a PC gamer I can see why "next-gen" isn't that exciting.  Sony and Microsoft are somehow making their consoles worse each generation, removing features like web browsers, or not having even a single exclusive title to warrant owning the machine.  PC gets every Xbox game. It's as if Microsoft is trying to water down the console space and dissolve the idea of owning any specific machine while also trying to sell said specific machines, it's a confusing tactic.
> 
> I'm waiting to see if the ray-tracing capabilities of the consoles are even up to the task, I read somewhere that they perform similarly to the lowest end RTX card currently available, the 2070 Super.


More like 2060 super according to digital foundry



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> It's the "about time" generation.  3D games running at 30 FPS or less never should have been considered acceptable to begin with.  Would be even better if next-gen consoles supported 1440p @ 144 FPS, but I'll take what progress I can get.  Spider-Man and God of War can finally be played the way they were meant to be.


If they opt to use raytracing then its still the 30fps generation.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2020)

well, my gaming habits are kinda weird.  I'm more a retro fan than anything else, so I spend the early mornings (even now actually) playing the wii u (wii game at the moment), then spend some time with the switch periodically (kicking some ass too.  ).  I don't care much about graphics.  heck, I don't have a tv or a setup that's good enough to take advantage of 4/8k or whatever, so I feel comfortable with older games.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2020)

Tomobobo said:


> Well if you're a PC gamer I can see why "next-gen" isn't that exciting.  Sony and Microsoft are somehow making their consoles worse each generation, removing features like web browsers, or not having even a single exclusive title to warrant owning the machine.  PC gets every Xbox game. It's as if Microsoft is trying to water down the console space and dissolve the idea of owning any specific machine while also trying to sell said specific machines, it's a confusing tactic.
> 
> I'm waiting to see if the ray-tracing capabilities of the consoles are even up to the task, I read somewhere that they perform similarly to the lowest end RTX card currently available, the 2070 Super.


Raytracing is close to a 2060 super. And rasterized performance is a little bit less then a 2080 non super. So a mid range 3070 outperforms both consoles. So nex gen console are on the low end of pc hardware. Which matches the tradition of them releasing low end pc hardware to reduce total price and make consoles more affordable.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2020)

I take that back, I'm playing a wii u game (nsmb u) atm, so it's wii u/switch.  I don't like playing it on the switch, because I don't want all those hours to be on my profile.  lol


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 16, 2020)

imo they aren't as impresive as the leaps from the ps3 to the 4 or the og xbox to the 360. Also i do think framerates should be prioritized or at least offer multiple modes


----------



## Xzi (Nov 16, 2020)

SG854 said:


> If they opt to use raytracing then its still the 30fps generation.


They give you the option in each individual game, or you can set a universal preference.  Frankly I couldn't care less about raytracing at the moment, the performance cost is just too high.  Even on PC.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 16, 2020)

I mean, of course it's not impressive now, it's the start of the generation. Devs haven't even remotely pushed the hardware to its absolute limits yet, and you shouldn't expect them to for another 3-4 _years_ yet. If you're judging a generation already by games that are glorified up-ports from last gen, of course you're not going to see a difference/be disappointed. That Watch Dogs Legion video above is exactly what I mean, the game is unoptimized ass on PC and it looks like it's unoptimized ass on next gen, too, so it's not a good comparison of the actual capabilities of the hardware (especially with Watch Dogs Legion, I can barely get 60fps at _1080p_ with max settings on a damn _3080, _Ubisoft is exceptionally bad at optimization with these kinds of games). 

People complained about the same exact thing going from sixth-seventh gen, and from seventh-eighth gen, and they'll complain about it going from this gen to next gen as well, you're just new to the party this time around and have experience with higher end hardware. 


Give it a few years when games that are actually designed for this generation's hardware are released, that's when you should really judge if you're impressed or not. It's not like the "good ol days" when you went from 2D sprites -> low polygon 3d models -> high polygon 3D models and the differences in hardware capabilities were obvious. You also need to consider the big leap in performance this time around isn't just "GRAFIX", its things like loading times and DirectStorage implementation and other such technical aspects not possible on previous gen.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 16, 2020)

Improvements are getting less and less noticeable. I just have so many gripes with these new consoles, I'll very likely never buy them. 
I am thinking of buying another PS3 though.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2020)

Meh, my gaming senses still stuck in thinking that 720p is HD


----------



## Zense (Nov 17, 2020)

The thing that exites me the most is that we're already seeing the first examples of 120 fps on console at launch with stuff like Gears 5 and that CoD game... Warzone or whatever... As someone else said this is the gen we _should_ be saying farewell to the 30 fps we've been stuck with since the PS2 generation, generally speaking.

As for innovation I think the only really innovative thing is the DualSense, though time will tell if it'll just be implemented by Sony's first party titles or become common place. I would love for the latter to happen. The haptic feedback could easily find its place in VR controllers in the future imo so hopefully it does well.

As for 4k and ssd, yeah ssd is cool although I feel we were artificially stopped from using the full potential of SSDs in previous gen just so they'd have something to flaunt for PS5 and XSX/S. I still don't see why plugging an SSD into your PS4 Pro or XOX didn't give noticeably better speeds than the old HDD. Heck I've put SSDs into PS2s and gained great loading speed boosts for crying out loud!

To be perfectly honest I feel like the PS5 and XSX are just what we should have gotten instead of the PS4 Pro and Xbox One X, apart from the Ray-tracing tech. Basically if you skipped the last gen entirely you have enhanced versions of those games out of the box (more or less) on the new consoles, yeah even the Xbox Series S seems to improve things although it's hindered by its Xbox One S heritage. Hopefully Microsoft decides to release more of the Series S potential upon its backwards compatible titles.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 17, 2020)

After this "new" generation consoles, the next one will feature 8K graphics and that will be the only "new" on it.

Innovation is long gone on some devs. They keep selling the same idea/concept making "new" levels for a game that has nothing more to offer to the gamer. The problem is that most gamers still buy that business concept, so it will still be around for many years to come.

But, gladly, not all console makers think in the same linear way.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 17, 2020)

The main times i was impressed with console generations were when we were going from 2D to early 3D, and from early 3D to modern 3D. These days though it doesn't feel like that big of a deal when new consoles get released.

 Guessing most people here were too young to experience the changes over time though. It was pretty cool.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mean, of course it's not impressive now, it's the start of the generation. Devs haven't even remotely pushed the hardware to its absolute limits yet, and you shouldn't expect them to for another 3-4 _years_ yet. If you're judging a generation already by games that are glorified up-ports from last gen, of course you're not going to see a difference/be disappointed. That Watch Dogs Legion video above is exactly what I mean, the game is unoptimized ass on PC and it looks like it's unoptimized ass on next gen, too, so it's not a good comparison of the actual capabilities of the hardware (especially with Watch Dogs Legion, I can barely get 60fps at _1080p_ with max settings on a damn _3080, _Ubisoft is exceptionally bad at optimization with these kinds of games).
> 
> People complained about the same exact thing going from sixth-seventh gen, and from seventh-eighth gen, and they'll complain about it going from this gen to next gen as well, you're just new to the party this time around and have experience with higher end hardware.
> 
> ...


But isn't it a good comparison if they are both optimized ass. If one platform is better optimized then the other then its not a fair comparison. But they are both ass.

Digital Foundry also compared Gears of War and said Series X rasterized performance is slightly less then a 2080. Is Gow an unoptimized game too?

Also Watchdog on pc max settings vs console with reduce settings and many compromises. Thats why digital foundry used the same console settings on pc to make a fair performance comparison. Use the same console graphical settings on a 3080 and performance will be above 120fps. And a pc with 2060 super still edge out with higher resolution and higher res assets then series x


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 17, 2020)

SG854 said:


> But isn't it a good comparison if they are both optimized ass. If one platform is better optimized then the other then its not a fair comparison. But they are both ass.
> 
> Digital Foundry also compared Gears of War and said Series X rasterized performance is slightly less then a 2080. Is Gow an unoptimized game too?
> 
> Also Watchdog on pc max settings vs console with reduce settings and many compromises. Thats why digital foundry used the same console settings on pc to make a fair performance comparison. Use the same console graphical settings on a 3080 and performance will be above 120fps. And a pc with 2060 super still edge out with higher resolution and higher res assets then series x


I never said the figures weren't right, simply that using a game that's an unoptimized mess isn't a good metric to judge the graphical capabilities of a console. It doesn't matter if both versions are unoptimized. The Sexbox/PS5 are much more capable at providing higher graphical fidelity than just shitty Watch Dogs Legion, so it's a poor metric to say "this is the best it can do this gen, pack it up it's all shit!"...because it isn't at all, and we won't see that for years yet. And given that devs can further optimize games for console hardware than they can PC hardware, it's safe to say in 3-4 years when games actually push the hardware available to them, we'll see whether or not the consoles are actually impressive vs last gen  not with shitty up ports like we have now.

Of course they'll never compete with high end PC hardware as it exists now or in the future, but that's a dumb comparison to make anyways given the price point of jumping into a new PC build with equivalent specs vs just buying a next gen console. I'm primarily a PC gamer, it's why I bought a 3080, but I'm not blinded by idiotic PCMR bias and I realize that the consoles this time around aren't garbage tier specs unlike the PS4/XBone (which were very outdated before they even launched), and when pushed to the limit they will certainly push out impressive looking games...just in a few years, as devs get accustomed to the power and features.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I never said the figures weren't right, simply that using a game that's an unoptimized mess isn't a good metric to judge the graphical capabilities of a console. It doesn't matter if both versions are unoptimized. The Sexbox/PS5 are much more capable at providing higher graphical fidelity than just shitty Watch Dogs Legion, so it's a poor metric to say "this is the best it can do this gen, pack it up it's all shit!"...because it isn't at all, and we won't see that for years yet. And given that devs can further optimize games for console hardware than they can PC hardware, it's safe to say in 3-4 years when games actually push the hardware available to them, we'll see whether or not the consoles are actually impressive vs last gen  not with shitty up ports like we have now.
> 
> Of course they'll never compete with high end PC hardware as it exists now or in the future, but that's a dumb comparison to make anyways given the price point of jumping into a new PC build with equivalent specs vs just buying a next gen console. I'm primarily a PC gamer, it's why I bought a 3080, but I'm not blinded by idiotic PCMR bias and I realize that the consoles this time around aren't garbage tier specs unlike the PS4/XBone (which were very outdated before they even launched), and when pushed to the limit they will certainly push out impressive looking games...just in a few years, as devs get accustomed to the power and features.


Not really a dumb comparison when talking about graphical fidelity not price point or value. I don't know anything about PCMR when just looking at raw numbers. 

Consoles aren't a value as people think they are. Sony is likely selling at a loss. 5 yr online alone will bring a PS5 to $700 digital only version.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> I never said the figures weren't right, simply that using a game that's an unoptimized mess isn't a good metric to judge the graphical capabilities of a console. It doesn't matter if both versions are unoptimized. The Sexbox/PS5 are much more capable at providing higher graphical fidelity than just shitty Watch Dogs Legion, so it's a poor metric to say "this is the best it can do this gen, pack it up it's all shit!"...because it isn't at all, and we won't see that for years yet. And given that devs can further optimize games for console hardware than they can PC hardware, it's safe to say in 3-4 years when games actually push the hardware available to them, we'll see whether or not the consoles are actually impressive vs last gen  not with shitty up ports like we have now.
> 
> Of course they'll never compete with high end PC hardware as it exists now or in the future, but that's a dumb comparison to make anyways given the price point of jumping into a new PC build with equivalent specs vs just buying a next gen console. I'm primarily a PC gamer, it's why I bought a 3080, but I'm not blinded by idiotic PCMR bias and I realize that the consoles this time around aren't garbage tier specs unlike the PS4/XBone (which were very outdated before they even launched), and when pushed to the limit they will certainly push out impressive looking games...just in a few years, as devs get accustomed to the power and features.


This argument is too subjective. Even at the end of PS4 lifespan some people are still unimpressed with it. If you have a PS5 that is slightly better looking then a matured PS4 then they are unimpressed with PS4 graphics. And you sure they'll be impressed 3 yrs from now?


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 17, 2020)

If you are a true gamer you will eventually have a PS5 or a Series-X within the next 3 to 5 years. It's just in a gamers blood to always try the newest and current systems. For me personally I'm going to wait because I already have a ton of games to play so it doesn't make sense to buy new equipment when I still have backlogs from last gen to play. I will agree with you I'm not really impressed with next gen but I do know in 3 to 5 years I will have a newer system.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 17, 2020)

If I'm honest, I haven't watched much commercials. I get that they're more powerful, but is there anything else? I mean... The dualshock 4 had a mouse pad and the xbone originally came with a Kinect. You can laugh at the later, but at least you got the idea that it could allow for games that literally couldn't be done before. Is there any sort of innovation left? 
(okay, I've read something about the triggers on the dualshock could 'feel' different. Sorry, but I'm totally uninterested in that) 



Goku1992A said:


> If you are a true gamer you will eventually have a PS5 or a Series-X within the next 3 to 5 years. It's just in a gamers blood to always try the newest and current systems. For me personally I'm going to wait because I already have a ton of games to play so it doesn't make sense to buy new equipment when I still have backlogs from last gen to play. I will agree with you I'm not really impressed with next gen but I do know in 3 to 5 years I will have a newer system.


I have to respectfully disagree. A true gamer games. The platform is optional. A retro gamer, indie gamer or even a board gamer is in no way inferior to one that buys the latest console(s).


----------



## BeastMode6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Honestly, the only console I even remotely care about is the switch. I have a PC for gaming at home, and even then I'm struggling to find new games that capture my interest. The only big AAA game that I am interested in the future is Cyberpunk, maybe Battlefield 6 or whatever they're calling it. This past generation has been pretty weak for non-Nintendo games IMO. Most of the great games this gen are indie.

Remember back in the day going from PS2 to 360, or GBA to DS, it was a huge jump. PS5 looks and runs better, but we are reaching a point where games look good enough to me that I just don't really care anymore. I'm more excited for stuff like VR and the switch, because they are new, innovative ideas that haven't already been done to death. Maybe I'm just growing out of gaming altogether.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 17, 2020)

I personally feel like the new gen is uninspiring; devs will push out new games that take advantage of the extra power behind the new consoles but it's not gonna be some experience the Xbone/PS4 couldn't have brought to you; not for a long time
I feel like improving graphics/speed isn't what's needed anymore; I feel like immersion is the next big step (which VR is a huge advancement in, I can't wait for the next step above VR)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello.

I am only impressed of the "Design".....awful and ugly.
Who puts something like that in the Living Room......


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2020)

The PS5 has impressed me to the extent that I intend to buy one. I didn't buy a PS4 because it doesn't run most of the games I want to play at 60fps. The PS5 does. I am a graphics whore without a good PC. I don't care that the console looks ugly.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Nov 17, 2020)

not impressed at all but i already knews this having a strong pc ,+ the human eye has its limits 
iam happy with my xbox one x than can do 1440p at 120hz


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 17, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Not really a dumb comparison when talking about graphical fidelity not price point or value. I don't know anything about PCMR when just looking at raw numbers.
> 
> Consoles aren't a value as people think they are. Sony is likely selling at a loss. 5 yr online alone will bring a PS5 to $700 digital only version.
> 
> ...


...wut? It _is_ dumb if you're just comparing random parts without taking price into consideration, the whole point in comparing hardware is to find the best price per performance. You don't go comparing a $700 GPU to a $500 console, that makes no sense whatsoever, you compare parts in a similar price range to find out which one is the better value for your use case. 

And this time around, consoles absolutely _are_ a better value when compared to the price of building an equivalent PC, even when you factor in "online" costs and whatever other unnecessary costs. An equivalent PC will easily set you back _at least_ $1000** today, and that's taking into account used parts, and the recent price drops on Zen 2/2000 series GPUs. A 2080 alone is still gonna cost you $400 used by itself, and while that price will change when Nvidia/AMD release their more mid-range GPUs, you still have to pay for a CPU, motherboard, RAM, case, and PSU at the very least, all of which will push you way over the $500 a console will cost you, and even above the "$700 for 5 years online". And sure, you can talk about Steam sales and upgrades and how a PC is multipurpose and how you can go for cheaper parts or buy a cheapo Dell prebuilt and upgrade that and still get close performance, but all in all, for this particular generation anyways, a console is a much better value overall than building a gaming PC today. In a few years when older PC parts become cheaper, that will change (well, hopefully ), but as it stands right now, buying a PS5/Sexbox makes more sense than building a new PC. 

**Of course, this doesn't take into account someone who already has a gaming PC, but that's a different argument altogether IMO. Upgrading a rig you already have is always going to be the better option over a console IMO, but we're talking about jumping into "next gen", so we'll go with the assumption the average person doesn't just have a nice gaming PC they can/are able to throw parts in. 

As for "subjective", duh, but my point is that judging a modern generation by it's _launch_ titles is a bad idea, as console launch titles have never been that impressive these last couple generations. Will they be impressed in 3-4 years from now? Who knows, but I can say 100% for certain that games in 3-4 years will look and probably perform much better than Watch Dogs Legion or Gears or Demon's Souls.


----------



## Alato (Nov 17, 2020)

I think most of the graphical/power limitations that devs faced were basically resolved as of the 360/PS3 era. Before that, as a developer, you had to be very aware of the spec of the machine you're working with in order to try to do the most you can (and in many cases this led to some devs finding creative ways to 'push' the limitations of the system, ie; Shadow of the colossus, Wind Waker, Mario Galaxy)
Once you get to the HD gaming era, the developer doesn't really have to compromise much anymore. So, unless their goal is to create  something that's graphically breathtaking or hyper-realistic, they pretty much have all the resources they need to execute whatever game concept they might have, and whatever hardware improvements come next aren't going to be as big a deal—the majority of games won't need the extra capabilities.
So, unless you're especially thrilled about the amount of detail on your television screen, there's not a lot to be excited about when a new, higher-end console comes out.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2020)

with fuck all games of course they aren't impressive


----------



## SG854 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...wut? It _is_ dumb if you're just comparing random parts without taking price into consideration, the whole point in comparing hardware is to find the best price per performance. You don't go comparing a $700 GPU to a $500 console, that makes no sense whatsoever, you compare parts in a similar price range to find out which one is the better value for your use case.
> 
> And this time around, consoles absolutely _are_ a better value when compared to the price of building an equivalent PC, even when you factor in "online" costs and whatever other unnecessary costs. An equivalent PC will easily set you back _at least_ $1000** today, and that's taking into account used parts, and the recent price drops on Zen 2/2000 series GPUs. A 2080 alone is still gonna cost you $400 used by itself, and while that price will change when Nvidia/AMD release their more mid-range GPUs, you still have to pay for a CPU, motherboard, RAM, case, and PSU at the very least, all of which will push you way over the $500 a console will cost you, and even above the "$700 for 5 years online". And sure, you can talk about Steam sales and upgrades and how a PC is multipurpose and how you can go for cheaper parts or buy a cheapo Dell prebuilt and upgrade that and still get close performance, but all in all, for this particular generation anyways, a console is a much better value overall than building a gaming PC today. In a few years when older PC parts become cheaper, that will change (well, hopefully ), but as it stands right now, buying a PS5/Sexbox makes more sense than building a new PC.
> 
> ...


Not really dumb when I wasn't using a single gpu to compare to a whole console. I was considering a whole pc which about $1,200-$1,300 you can build with a 3080. Or even $1,000-1,100 with a 3070 build. So that was your misunderstanding.

Just for gaming then ya a console makes more sense value wise. I won't deny that. Unless your PC has a 3080 or a 5800XT. But you are looking at double the price of a console for about a 50% performance gain.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)

PS5 to me looks like an alien space ship.

And.. only 825GB? What a joke! That's nothing nowadays!

PS5 Slim it's gonna be.


----------



## Milenko (Nov 19, 2020)

Snes to n64 was the real wow moment for me


----------



## Dust2dust (Nov 19, 2020)

Milenko said:


> Snes to n64 was the real wow moment for me


I agree, although I never got the N64.  Going from SNES/Genesis to the first PlayStation, I was shocked by the giant leap.  Bought the console on launch day.  I played Ridge Racer and Toshinden to death. Good old days.


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 19, 2020)

I feel like the problem is still the same:

Graphics>>>>>>Story/Gameplay
While it should be
Graphics=Story=Gampelay

I understand why almost everyone wants the BEST EVA REALISM, but why is that needed if the game is like, 2h and done?

Imagination is limited on some devs, i guess.

For the moment, Nintendo are the only ones who have what i need.

PS: Bonus point for Xbox for that huge catalogue with the ultimate, so we can play titles we could have missed.


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 19, 2020)

My son's got a PS4, I never played a single minute on it. Sorry, that's a lie: I changed it's HDD and spend some time formatting and copying shit. Alltough he likes the appearance of the PS5 (why???) he won't buy one soon. He'll only buy one when enough friends got one too. Playing together is more important than upgraded graphics for him.

For me the only option for a first person shooter is my pc, But I mostly play on my swtich, and the last few weeks also on my newly acquired Vita. There is no killer app on the PS5 or Xbox.


----------



## Physix (Nov 19, 2020)

As it is with every piece of technology, at some point its stagnating. We reached a point in console generation where the main focus gets shifted from innovation to persistence (eg. keep customers and sell games). This shift is not necessarily caused by lazy devs or greedy companies, rather what the average customer wants and what they are willing to pay. Current consoles support 4K 60 fps, that*s good. But to be honest the average customer doesn't care if its 30 or 60 or 144 fps, most of them have a 1080p or 1440p TV/screen rather than a 4K one. I also find it very difficult to justify console prizes.

So what's next with PS6 and XBOX Series XX or whatever they will name it? Will there actually be a new console generation? What kind of features will be there? 8K 144fps VR built in with soda stream and grill?

Of course new innovative technology like listed above can be implemented into a new generation, but at what costs?
- Does the average customer wants it?
- How much does it costs to implement 8K at 144fps or what other feature you want?
- Will the customer pay the prize?
Is it worth it from a economic perspective? Are you accepting the risk of manufacturing consoles at higher costs and sell them at lower prize to hope lost money and additional revenue get offset by games/software sold?

I guess MS is going the right way. Away from exclusive titles and instead offering them for both xbox and pc aswell as a gamepass subscription system. This will be an essential part of future where the active subscribers on all platforms combined count rather than sold units of software/games per platform.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 19, 2020)

What is really funny is that the new mac mini with apple silicon m1 have more cpu power than these consoles hehe I hope we can upgrade its gpu in the future.

they already came out dead by the new nvidia and amd gpu and new kind of computer cpu.

I know mac is not for gaming so shut up hehe.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am only impressed of the "Design".....awful and ugly.
> Who puts something like that in the Living Room......



First I thought,the XBox is more uglier than the PlayStation...
Everytime I see a new Picture/Post from it,my Mind changes...


But of course,it is about Teraflops and that kind....


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> First I thought,the XBox is more uglier than the PlayStation...
> Everytime I see a new Picture/Post from it,my Mind changes...
> 
> 
> But of course,it is about Teraflops and that kind....


One's a fridge, the other is an alien space ship. lmao


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 19, 2020)

supernintendo128 said:


> Everytime I see talk of the PS5 or the Xbox Series X/S and their fancy new 4k ray-traced 60fps graphics, all I feel is "meh."
> ...
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?




https://gbatemp.net/threads/microso...ole-name-as-the-series-x.554124/#post-8888958


----------



## k7ra (Nov 19, 2020)

Only 1 good thing, games that come to ps5 would be on 4 too.
Not all, but still


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)

SONY and Microsoft are real cheapskates. Neither comes close to even having 1TB usable, they're both around 800GB.

Given how big games are nowadays, 2TB should have been included.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 19, 2020)

@Boesy 
I was just talking to my friend the other day about this. Idk about the Series-X but the PS5 will only have 667 free space once you get everything up in running. For $500 the standard should be 2TB HD space and 2 controllers with a "Wired" gaming headset for that it would be a very justifiable price. But for 1TB and 1 controller and they expect you to shell out $70 an an additional controller it's pretty outrageous. I mean considering the PS5/Series-X are selling like hot cakes the general public doesn't seem to be concerned about the price. It's funny how they push online and multiplayer in your face for most games but they still give you 1 controller.


----------



## guisadop (Nov 19, 2020)

over the years there have been less and less exciting releases for me. all the assassin's creed and FPS are basically the same to me and most TPS (like Control) look incredibly generic and boring. The visuals are cool to look at but most of the time there's barely any substance beyond them.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm not really impressed either, but at this point would probably still buy a PS5 once supply catches up with demand just to sustain the playability of the thousands of dollars worth of PS4 games I bought over the past few years. My original PS4 is getting a bit ragged and would likely have to eventually be replaced anyway. I had to open it up and disable the eject touch sensor after the damn thing started randomly spitting out discs.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @Boesy
> I was just talking to my friend the other day about this. Idk about the Series-X but the PS5 will only have 667 free space once you get everything up in running. For $500 the standard should be 2TB HD space and 2 controllers with a "Wired" gaming headset for that it would be a very justifiable price. But for 1TB and 1 controller and they expect you to shell out $70 an an additional controller it's pretty outrageous. I mean considering the PS5/Series-X are selling like hot cakes the general public doesn't seem to be concerned about the price. It's funny how they push online and multiplayer in your face for most games but they still give you 1 controller.


I get why people are excited for PS5 and Xbox Series X, it's new consoles but for me I just don't see it.

You know what would make me excited in terms of gaming? New old stock of Dreamcast, Nintendo and PlayStation games. I've come across that's closed now and it's FULL of sealed games of those consoles, the owner is a retired salesman whom told me he has someone taking care of the financial problems it gave him (no one bought because it was basically in a dead mall).

Man, if I get all of that.. holy shit it'll blow my mind. Just even seeing it made me almost have a heart attack. lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Meh, my gaming senses still stuck in thinking that 720p is HD


Heathen


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Heathen


I feel the same way. I've owned four TVs over the past several years, and not one of them has been able to display anything more than 1080p. It might be pointless to buy a new console now.


----------



## Tomato123 (Nov 20, 2020)

I haven't been impressed with console releases for a while now. I had bought an Xbox One on release day and hardly touched it so I ended up selling it a few months later. Got a PS4 the end of last year and I basically only use it to play Persona because none of the exclusives really interested me. The latest generation is the nail in the coffin for me when it comes to owning a console for a few reasons. The latest Xbox no longer has much reason to exist because of Microsoft making their games playable on PC and the PS5 just looks like a PS4 with prettier graphics. Nintendo is the only company that I will still buy consoles from because they're different and actually care about the gameplay of their games and consoles instead of pretty graphics. I honestly think the Switch is way better than the current generation consoles simply because it's more fun. Graphics don't equal fun.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2020)

Tomato123 said:


> PS5 just looks like a PS4 with prettier graphics.


The graphics had a huge jump from SD to HD, now it's just slightly better, imo.

SEGA Rally 95 to this day still looks amazing to me, and it's so much fun!



I've yet to finish every state before the time runs out.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Nov 21, 2020)

Tomato123 said:


> I haven't been impressed with console releases for a while now. I had bought an Xbox One on release day and hardly touched it so I ended up selling it a few months later. Got a PS4 the end of last year and I basically only use it to play Persona because none of the exclusives really interested me. The latest generation is the nail in the coffin for me when it comes to owning a console for a few reasons. The latest Xbox no longer has much reason to exist because of Microsoft making their games playable on PC and the PS5 just looks like a PS4 with prettier graphics. Nintendo is the only company that I will still buy consoles from because they're different and actually care about the gameplay of their games and consoles instead of pretty graphics. I honestly think the Switch is way better than the current generation consoles simply because it's more fun. Graphics don't equal fun.



I rarely play non-Nintendo games these days. I was a late adopter of the PS4 (bought it two years ago) and mostly bought one to replace my slow af Blu-Ray Player. Might as well buy one that plays video games while I'm at it.

In fact, that's the only reason I'm even considering buying a PS5, to use as an UHD 4K Blu-Ray Player. That and for when Persona 6 inevitably comes out on the platform.


----------



## Chary (Nov 30, 2020)

Now that I've seen just how quality the Xbox Series X is, the way you can just use gamepass, and that you can run dev mode on it easily, no, I've gone from totally disappointed to actually pretty impressed.


----------



## tglaria (Nov 30, 2020)

supernintendo128 said:


> [...] I remember being amazed at how the Wii U had HD graphics [...]



Huh?
I guess you're the only one that was amazed by that.
If that's how you felt, then you just grew up and your interests are elsewhere.

I belive huge changes between generations stopped with the PS1->PS2 / N64->Gamecube.
Since then it's been mostly bigger resolution, better graphics... that's it.

Well, the Wii is an exception.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2020)

The glaring lack of compelling exclusives, the artificial scarcity, and the anticlimactic "jump" in visual fidelity all turn me off from jumping to next gen.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 1, 2020)

Dreamcast still feels next-gen to me, why do I need a PS5 or XSX?


----------



## denpafan (Jan 7, 2021)

the good old ps3 days


----------



## Jayro (Jan 7, 2021)

The generational differences in visuals are not a large enough jump between the generations to really feel justified for me, even going from the base PS4 and base X-Bone to PS5 and Xbox SeX. Besides the upgrades to PCIe SSDs, it still feels like a small mid-generational upgrade, rather than next-gen. The jump between PS3 and PS4 was HUGE.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 7, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The generational differences in visuals are not a large enough jump between the generations to really feel justified for me, even going from the base PS4 and base X-Bone to PS5 and Xbox SeX. Besides the upgrades to PCIe SSDs, it still feels like a small mid-generational upgrade, rather than next-gen. The jump between PS3 and PS4 was HUGE.



IDK know if I'd call the jump from PS3 to PS4 huge. Does it generally look better? Sure. But that comes at a cost: the games made for the consoles usually are playing at 30fps, whereas the slew of remasters made for the PS4 and XBOne seem to usually target 60FPS because the hardware can play those games at those resolutions.

Honestly, the big differences between this generation and the last comes down to the lighting in games not being "gray and green to pursue realism," and everything being open world even if it has no right to be or would benefit from a tighter structure.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 7, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> IDK know if I'd call the jump from PS3 to PS4 huge. Does it generally look better? Sure. But that comes at a cost: the games made for the consoles usually are playing at 30fps, whereas the slew of remasters made for the PS4 and XBOne seem to usually target 60 because the hardware can play those games at those resolutions.
> 
> Honestly, the big differences between this generation and the last comes down to the lighting in games not being "gray and green to pursue realism," and everything being open world even if it has no right to be or would benefit from a tighter structure.



I went from PS1 => PS2 => XBOX 360 => PS3 => PS4 and I totally agree with you. The jump from PS3 to PS4 is just prettier graphics. I still remembered when I discussed it with my friends when PS3 and XBOX 360 came out. We were like, did u see the clothes and hair swinging realistically? Also GTA SA to GTA IV.
PS4 just makes those more realistic like PS5 did to PS4. 

PS2 to PS3 is like 3DS to Switch IMO. PS3 to PS4 or PS4 to PS5 is just like upgrading from GTX 1080 to RTX 2080.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 7, 2021)

r5xscn said:


> I went from PS1 => PS2 => XBOX 360 => PS3 => PS4 and I totally agree with you. The jump from PS3 to PS4 is just prettier graphics. I still remembered when I discussed it with my friends when PS3 and XBOX 360 came out. We were like, did u see the clothes and hair swinging realistically? Also GTA SA to GTA IV.
> PS4 just makes those more realistic like PS5 did to PS4.
> 
> PS2 to PS3 is like 3DS to Switch IMO. PS3 to PS4 or PS4 to PS5 is just like upgrading from GTX 1080 to RTX 2080.


Yeah, I never liked the PS3/360 era of overbloomed and desaturated games, but the cheap-looking shadows and mipmapping really made it all look like garbage for me. I generally don't miss that era, with the exception of a few REALLY well-done games.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 7, 2021)

I mean how many people can honestly say that they had beaten all of Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft exclusive titles? Normally when we jump from one gen to another there are alot of games that never finish. I experienced this with my transition from my PS3 to PS4. I have a huge gaming catalogue to keep me busy for maybe 10-20 years.

Let's not forget something important with each new gen the game content get less and less. PS3 era we had received 2 GOW games , 3 uncharted games , 2 Killzone Games, and PS4 era we only received 1 (with the exception of Uncharted Lost Legacy) GTA is another example we received GTA IV, Episodes of Liberty City and also GTA V on PS3/360 era. PS4/XB1 era all we received was a port so in a way the higher generation we climb the less of the gaming catalogue we are receiving.

We pay more for next gen but we actually receive less


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 7, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, I never liked the PS3/360 era of overbloomed and desaturated games, but the cheap-looking shadows and mipmapping really made it all look like garbage for me. I generally don't miss that era, with the exception of a few REALLY well-done games.



While I don't like the graphics of that era either, I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see the surrounding culture of gaming return to simply being about who's console/services/accessories/whatever is better as opposed to the endless cesspool of politics that the industry has become ever since this happened:



Like, ever since the consoles have had what is essentially very similar, if not the same hardware inside of them, just with varying amounts of RAM, CPU speed, cooling, *insert things that used to be reserved exclusively for PCs as an object of concern for gamers*, people stopped caring and the debate moved to everything else.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Goku1992A said:


> I mean how many people can honestly say that they had beaten all of Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft exclusive titles? Normally when we jump from one gen to another there are alot of games that never finish. I experienced this with my transition from my PS3 to PS4. I have a huge gaming catalogue to keep me busy for maybe 10-20 years.
> 
> Let's not forget something important with each new gen the game content get less and less. PS3 era we had received 2 GOW games , 3 uncharted games , 2 Killzone Games, and PS4 era we only received 1 (with the exception of Uncharted Lost Legacy) GTA is another example we received GTA IV, Episodes of Liberty City and also GTA V on PS3/360 era. PS4/XB1 era all we received was a port so in a way the higher generation we climb the less of the gaming catalogue we are receiving.
> 
> We pay more for next gen but we actually receive less



It's all about the services now. You buy a game on launch day? Congratulations! You get to foot the bigger bills upfront to access new content made for the game so it'll be like you bought the game two or three times! *coughs in every NRS game after Injustice 1*

Games back then had to ship finished for the most part. Sure, that happened in the 7th generation of consoles too, but there still seemed to be enough of a shit given to QC for most of the generation to where it didn't become a prominent problem until the 8th gen systems and their updates which could take up gigabytes going into the 10's!


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 7, 2021)

@Silent_Gunner

The thing that worries me in the future are those "game updates". If emulators did not exist we wouldn't be able to play 95% of the current retro gaming catalogue. This is why I am a firm believer of unlocking any console at EOL to preserve the catalogue because eventually they can't keep the servers for too long nor transfer game updates into the future.  This brings it to the "digital games" how can they guarantee me I can play my PS4 digital games 20 years from now. Sure the PS5 can play PS4 games but what about the PS6 will that carry over the PS4 games or will they do a PS4 more and ditch the PS3 games because the architecture is too complex/different. If the PS3 was never unlocked we would be at the mercy of using PS Now or whatever remake there is to continue to play PS3 games.

This is why companies "cough Nintendo" are so antsy about piracy because why would I need to buy Wind Waker remake when my PC can play the game at 4K 60FPS on CEMU emulator. I hope the PS3 gets 100% emulated and also the PS4 because eventually the physical hardware for consoles will die eventually. If you have a emulator with the proper game updates stored it can last for generations.

To this very day we never received a GBC Classic, GBA Classic , PS2 Classic and if we do all they are going to do is maybe throw you 20 "popular games" this is why emulation is so vital and essential.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2021)

PS4 looks like a giant eraser and the Xbone is a VHS player.
Didn't stop me from getting both and spending thousands of hours on GTAO and RDO with @AtsuNii

Pretty certain we're going to have a similar amount of fun if not more from the new generation!


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 8, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, I never liked the PS3/360 era of overbloomed and desaturated games, but the cheap-looking shadows and mipmapping really made it all look like garbage for me. I generally don't miss that era, with the exception of a few REALLY well-done games.



In my case, I did not know any better at the time. For example, if you ask me about NFS MW graphics in the PS2 era, I would say it looks good. But if you ask me now, I would say it's too brown or desaturated. I call this ignorance is bliss. If you don't know any better then you would think that is the best. However, after seeing PS4 games, I would say it's not that improved from PS3 games, just higher res and smoother fps. Gameplay-wise almost no change.

Regarding, PS4 to PS5, I still need to wait for the next-gen (>PS5) before giving any conclusion.



Goku1992A said:


> This is why companies "cough Nintendo" are so antsy about piracy because why would I need to buy Wind Waker remake when my PC can play the game at 4K 60FPS on CEMU emulator. I hope the PS3 gets 100% emulated and also the PS4 because eventually the physical hardware for consoles will die eventually. If you have a emulator with the proper game updates stored it can last for generations.
> .



RPCS3 is not 100% yet but it works well enough for me. I played Fat Princess on it without any issue on 1060 3GB and a 4 cores i7.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 8, 2021)

Well it’s bound to be less exciting now. We used to have pretty major technological advancements driving new generations. 8bit > 16bit > 32 Bit > 64bit. Most of those came with customised hardware, unique processor and GPU designs and so on.

We could visibly see the leap from generation to generation, it was amazing. Now, well now we just have PCs in a box. Not that there’s anything wrong with that, but they have to build to a price point - a relatively low price point. So we don’t get quite so dramatic visual changes. Small, but noticeable improvements are where we’re at now.

These can be very welcome, higher frame rates, actual 4K (well, in some cases) instead of upscaled, better visual fidelity in reflections and shadows, significantly faster loading times. These are all welcome, but compared to completely new, custom, significantly more powerful hardware, it’s less of a jump.

We are limited by the technological state of the building blocks of the hardware we use - he said, not wanting to write ten paragraphs on the limitations of modern hardware.

Until there is a fundamental breakthrough in everything from the mediums used to create the microchips, even to the architecture they use, and so on and so on. We won’t see huge generational jumps in visual fidelity. We will see constant, gradual improvements.

A few years from now, you’ll see the real benefits of the hardware that’s just been released. Developers need time to adjust to the new hardware and begin to push it. Although, that’s arguably easier now that it’s just essentially the same as the last generation, just more power to throw around.


----------



## SithLord (Feb 12, 2022)

I know I'm late on this post but I totally feel the same exact way as you do about these "Next" or "Current" gen consoles. I missed the days when consoles used to actually stand out from each other like the 4th, 5th, and 6th gen consoles have(from SNES/Genesis to PS2/Gamecube/OG Xbox/Dreamcast) and showcased to us that with great exclusive games that actually showed how unique these console hardwares are from each other and even from PC. Now the PS5 feels absolutely nothing different from the Xbox Series X/S. The Nintendo Switch is somewhat the only current gen platform that actually stands out.


----------



## ital (Feb 12, 2022)

If you've been around since the Golden Age of gaming obviously you've been there, done that when it comes to watching a new tech evolve and the innovation that creates. All that comes after is iterative and repetitive in nature.

What else can they give you beyond "ooh, shiny!" these days. That and the lack of creativity/risk taking I've spoken of previously, wokeism/politics shoved into every game and ever increasing amounts of corporate greed that seemed to have long since shed the pretense of decency to fleece gamers as hard as they can means its pretty much done and has been for a while.

For younger folks just coming into it now its no doubt mindblowingly amazing but thats more to do with youth and newness whereas older people have seen it all before. Circle of life and all that.

The Wii U flopping and the Switch success proved that gamers on a whole don't want innovation/novel experiences with depth and are happy with surface level progression whilst the underlying gameplay remains the same. That (to me) was the last chance of evolution in gaming and people just didn't get it because developed it could've became something revolutionary that paved the way to totally new experiences that were just as expansive as going from Pong to Super Mario World to Ridge Racer was.

Instead you'll get more of the same from now on as it makes more money with less risk. Same in a lot of creative fields really due to the way corporations work.

Everyone uses the same base and puts on a different garnish then calls it a new dish whereas before it was all cooked up using their own ingredients and a secret recipe and that made it unique.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 13, 2022)

ital said:


> For younger folks just coming into it now its no doubt mindblowingly amazing but thats more to do with youth and newness



I wish it was that, but what I actually see are people who are so accustomed to amazing tech that it's just a normal part of their life and not amazing at all. I really wonder if the current generation will ever get to feel that awe that we felt at the beginning.

Oddly enough, I still find myself taken aback by graphics and sounds from certain games of those early generations.. and I think it might be that perspective that allows me to also be impressed by the current, more advanced consoles.


----------



## ital (Feb 13, 2022)

I find that a lot more of the rudimentary stuff oozed character and thought due to having to creatively get around limitation and prevail to create something awesome. Indys are great at this and keep the spirit alive in the modern age.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 13, 2022)

This is still being updated? Well, okay.

I'm not impressed with the new generation because I can't get my grubby hands on said generation. Sure, it's not Sony's (or Microsoft's) fault there's a chip shortage, but still quite annoying - why not postpone said new generation until AFTER the shortage becomes a fullage, if not an excess? Sure, it'd mean sticking with years-old consoles for a while more, but it wouldn't create a scenario of haves and have-nots, y'know?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 13, 2022)

Also no real legit way to play old PS2 classics, like Ratchet & Clank or Persona 3 FES and stuff. I don't care if it's emulation or backwards-compatibility; I just want to buy and play my childhood favourite games again.


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 13, 2022)

supernintendo128 said:


> Everytime I see talk of the PS5 or the Xbox Series X/S and their fancy new 4k ray-traced 60fps graphics, all I feel is "meh."
> 
> I remember when a new console generation was exciting. I remember being amazed at how the Wii U had HD graphics or how sleek and sophisticated the PS4 and its UI looked or just laughing at how Microsoft was putting gamers second with the Xbox One.
> 
> ...


Agreed, you get a PS5/Series S or X line of console for their performance, it's nice to have but other then that you're don't really get it for much else.


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 13, 2022)

RichardTheKing said:


> Also no real legit way to play old PS2 classics, like Ratchet & Clank or Persona 3 FES and stuff. I don't care if it's emulation or backwards-compatibility; I just want to buy and play my childhood favourite games again.


Yes. I really loath on PlayStation that you can't play older games, Xbox is years ahead in this regard, you could get MW2 or RDR1 on the Xbox store, you can't really say the same for the PSN store, Jim Ryan does not give 10 shits about preservation in that sense.


----------



## SithLord (Feb 14, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> Yes. I really loath on PlayStation that you can't play older games, Xbox is years ahead in this regard, you could get MW2 or RDR1 on the Xbox store, you can't really say the same for the PSN store, Jim Ryan does not give 10 shits about preservation in that sense.


Sony relocating their Playstation headquarters to California and Jim Ryan are the very worst things to ever happen to the Playstation brand.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 14, 2022)

Now that I have all 3 consoles, I think this Gen is about speed (load times are seconds or instant now) rather than graphics.   The ps5 is lacking in a few features, and it's ui is questionable to an extent, the series x has some of those missing Playstation features, but it has some sleep mode problems.  The switch has the fewest features, longest loading times, but close to no bugs.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 14, 2022)

The biggest problem with Nintendo Switch other than being a port dumpster is the garbage hardware that's practically guaranteed to break even from light use. Joy-Con drift is a given, but it eventually happens with Pro Controllers as well.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 14, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> Yes. I really loath on PlayStation that you can't play older games, Xbox is years ahead in this regard, you could get MW2 or RDR1 on the Xbox store, you can't really say the same for the PSN store, Jim Ryan does not give 10 shits about preservation in that sense.


The PS3 Store is, for the time being, still operational...though the fact THAT is the only way to purchase and play digital PS2 games is damning by itself. Not to mention that it could shutter at any time, like it almost did a year or so ago; player outcry won't keep it open forever.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 14, 2022)

SithLord said:


> Sony relocating their Playstation headquarters to California and Jim Ryan are the very worst things to ever happen to the Playstation brand.


I'm sorry, but I don't understand what California has to do with anything...could you please elaborate on that?
Jim Ryan makes sense - can't trust corporate leaders to be anything but avaricious - but changing locations doesn't without some kind of explanation.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 14, 2022)

I more or less stopped caring too much about console generations after the 360/PS3 Era.

I do have a Switch, but its more my wife's than mine, especially since I bought it for her when AC came out. The console idea to me just seems like more of a pain in the arse than it is worth anymore. Most games on them do not seem all that appealing to me and compared to PC it just seems more money to piss away just to even get online. 

Honestly speaking the only thing I find appealing about consoles anymore is the hacking/homebrew scene. I am still weighing my options on getting a console for this purpose in the long run myself but its probably nothing beyond the generation I mentioned already.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 15, 2022)

PS5 ain't got games. But on the real note, there's little to interest me buying a PS5, none of its library calls out to me. And outside of that it only serves to stand as an upgraded PS4. Games releasing usually have a PS4 version anyways, if I care (See Miles Morales).

But I don't use my PS4 much either. I did get myself a more competent laptop but it feels like a hassle using the thing or anything related to Playstation.

An Xbox Series X/S sounds more useful just on how people have used Developer Mode now, but that's about it?


----------



## CanadianCrossboMercenary (Feb 15, 2022)

Yeah I feel you. I switched to PC gaming for when I get sweaty but consoles will always have the nostalgic vibe I love during the holidays. Who knows consoles might die out replaced by personal computers in smart homes.


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 17, 2022)

RichardTheKing said:


> The PS3 Store is, for the time being, still operational...though the fact THAT is the only way to purchase and play digital PS2 games is damning by itself. Not to mention that it could shutter at any time, like it almost did a year or so ago; player outcry won't keep it open forever.


Indeed it is yea.

To tell you the truth it is kind of sad that it has to be this way for Playstation, PSNow exists, but Input lag is a massive bitch at that.

I like on how fans were loud enough to keep the PS3 store online but that still isn't going to be forever, and some people including me don't have a PS3, either was sold or never bought in the first place.

And just the fact that these 7th gen games aren't available to the new generation of gamers really sucks for them, some golden stuff was released around this era.

Ah well, at least emulation does exist but it would be nice if the big 3 would keep accessibility of their retro titles, not just Xbox. 

I know my last statement is unrealistic but still would you really blame me for dreaming?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2022)

CanadianCrossboMercenary said:


> Yeah I feel you. I switched to PC gaming for when I get sweaty but consoles will always have the nostalgic vibe I love during the holidays. Who knows consoles might die out replaced by personal computers in smart homes.


Eh, honestly, I prefer to play on consoles - my computer's pretty old and outdated now, and I like having a YouTube video playing (or a guide or wiki or other resource open) in front of me whilst playing. Also, in my experience, playing with controllers on PC is quite a bit spottier than on consoles - either having issues connecting, or the button configuration isn't the same.

Granted, consoles don't have Cheat Engine or full-on modding capabilities (the Switch is the closest, but even then LayeredFS and EdiZon aren't nearly as good as them), so I do like PC for that, but...yeah, I spend most of my time on consoles.
As a result, I wouldn't be happy if consoles died out.


----------



## Bonfyre (Feb 19, 2022)

The game are 100% always the draw for me to get a console. I've honestly never looked at the specs of a console and been like "Hmm yes that sounds great" I will however say "does this game run at 60FPS or more?" etc. I think it makes sense given that the consoles sole purpose is to play the games.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 28, 2022)

Bonfyre said:


> The game are 100% always the draw for me to get a console. I've honestly never looked at the specs of a console and been like "Hmm yes that sounds great" I will however say "does this game run at 60FPS or more?" etc. I think it makes sense given that the consoles sole purpose is to play the games.



Ditto, all that’s ever mattered to me - and I started in 1978 with a couple of boxes on the screen - are the games. If a system has games I want to play, then I’ll get it, specs just don’t come into it, gameplay is my number one concern.

Unfortunately, that generally means I have to buy all of the systems, because they all have games worthy of my attention. I still go back to my old systems as well, there’s always games I never got around to playing, not to mention some great homebrew efforts worth checking out.


----------



## Caleck (Feb 28, 2022)

So far there are no Series X or PS5 exclusives that I find worth buying an entire console for. Same went for Xbox One and PS4 back in the day.


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 3, 2022)

Caleck said:


> So far there are no Series X or PS5 exclusives that I find worth buying an entire console for. Same went for Xbox One and PS4 back in the day.


I know Xbox has almost if not complete day on day release with the games for the console and pc in tandem. 

But if Playstation is getting into releasing pc ports then I have to wonder how much time it will be until it's released at the same time as console like *again Xbox.

Then again they just might stick to waiting 3-5ish years until games are released on PC, who knows?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 3, 2022)

think I already mentioned this, but imo, this gen is about speed of loading more than anything else.  I don't have to wait more than a couple of seconds in tales of arise, and there's absolutely no waiting in ratchet and clank.  as for the xbox, if you leave it in standby, then power on the console with the xbox controller, it's on virtually instantly.  it's not really about the graphics, I think, this gen, but I did like the water effects in this sea cave of the ps5 version of tales of arise.  damn flashy game.


----------

